# FOSTER: 2 bunnies need foster homes - **RESOLVED!**



## okiron (Mar 5, 2008)

This is a post I thought I would never have to make. I would not be making this unless we've covered every other possible option. Without going into detail, Errik and I have hit a HIGH bump in the road of life. I'm convulsing from all the crying and have thought about this for a while now. 

I am looking for new homes for Lumi, Lilith and Chubbs. Ideally, I would love them to be taken by people who would be willing to foster them for us for about 4-5 months. But, we cannot offer any sort of payment and 5 months is a long time so I'm not going to count on it. 

Lumi is a black female god knows what. She's about 5lbs and spayed. I don't know how old she is. She's done fine as both an inside and outside bunny. She's a bit skittish and HATES being held but once she warms up LOVES to be petted. 

Chubbs is a blue male flemish giant. He was born on October 26, 2007 making him 4 months old. He is not neutered yet because I was waiting till he was about 8 months old before neuter. He is completely hormonal nowadays and very aggressive. When he's not like this he's a loving baby with spunk. He holds his own with my cats.

Lilith is a fawn female flemish giant. She is Chubbs' littermate/sister. I would love to see them go together because they are bonded though right now with Chubbs' hormones, he wants to mate with her more than anything so they have to stay separated. As with Chubbs, she is not spayed yet. Lilith is a sweetheart. She LOVES being petted and while free roaming will greet you at the door when she hears you come up. Her ear did heal back together for those of you wondering.

I would be willing to explain the whole story to anyone seriously interested in taking them. They have a right to know. But for everyone else, please respect my privacy and I really have no other option about this. Like I said, I would really prefer a foster situation instead but the time frame we're asking for is a bit long for it to be considered realistic. I would be willing to fly them but sadly it'd have to be at the new owner's expense. This is not the only place I'm advertising. I really need to find them new homes asap.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 5, 2008)

I am so sorry, Okiron. I wish there was something I could do but right now I'm not in a position to.

I really hope you find a good home for all of them. 

:hug:


----------



## Pipp (Mar 5, 2008)

OMG, so sorry Okiron, this must be devastating. :tears2:

I know there are no guarantees, but how long do you think a foster situation might be for?

And who would you be most interested in getting back if something could be arranged? 

I'm not sure that you should worry too much about keeping the Flemmies together. If they go out as single bunnies, there won't be any chances of any 'accidents', and I've actually found that bonding with a human first before a mate makes for a better human relationship.Maybe if they end up in fostercare (even if they still have to be adopted out down the road) they can find each other again. 

So sorry you're going through this. 



sas :hug1


----------



## okiron (Mar 5, 2008)

Pipp a foster situation would be for about 4-5 months at least. That's if everything works out for us and no mishaps happen. I would LOVE to have them all back again but if I could only choose one, it'd have to be Lilith because she's Errik's baby and with all Errik has done for me, he deserves it. I know asking them together not speutered is too much and I'm not really counting on it. I really wish I had the money to speuter them, but I just don't right now. I wish I could just keep them and not even bother making this thread, but life doesn't seem to work out the way you want it to.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Mar 6, 2008)

Okiron, I'm so sorry you're having troubles :hug: I really hope you're able to find someone to foster them! Don't give up hope, I had to have someone foster my ratties for me for about two months early last year (long story), they refused to be paid, took good care of the girls, allowed us to visit and as soon as we moved into our apartment, we got them back. I'd think there would be a good number of people who would be willing to foster them, especially knowing that you'll be coming back for them!

I wish you the best with this.


----------



## okiron (Mar 6, 2008)

Thanks Bo, Shiloh and everyone who has pmed me. 

It seems like everyone is full right now and I'm getting a bit desperate. Seems like no one could take in my babies, permanently or temporary. I will go hungry and homeless before ever taking them to the shelter so don't worry about that.


----------



## okiron (Mar 6, 2008)

Well I put up a Craigslist posting to see if someone would be willing to foster (no word of rehoming). Well I get this girl who's a petsitter trying to find business. I replied with, if I could afford $3600 to pay you I would be able to keep the animals to begin with. Now she is calling me every name in the book and telling me how much she'll hurt me physically if we were to meet up. Yeah, exactly the type of person I want watching my animals. Oh and she flagged my post down lmao.


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 6, 2008)

I'm currently talking to Hubby about having us take in Lumi...nothing concrete yet...

We could put her cage on top of SweetPea and Cuddles' cages in Em's room...

I'll update when I know for sure, either way.


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 6, 2008)

I am so sorry I can not imagine what you are going through. I remember how happy you were when you got Chubbs and Llilth.


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 6, 2008)

Ok...looks like it's gonna be a yes to us fostering Lumi...Hubby just wants a night to think about it a bit. It's not the financial aspect of things, or even the space aspect...just the prospect of adding another body to the household.

I'm sure it'll be a yes...so no worries...Lumi will have a place with us. 

And I've told Rina, no matter what happens...we're here, and she has a place to live, and people to dote on her. 

Hugs!

Rosie*


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 7, 2008)

Ok...Hubby's had his night to think about things, and has said yes to us fostering Lumi...so that's handled. 

Anyone able to foster the Flemmies???


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 7, 2008)

I know of someone besides me who is interested in them.......and I would take them in a heartbeat but I don't have the money for the flight (I'd take them to foster them OR keep them....however it worked out).

Chubbs had my heart from the first moment I saw him......I'm bawled when I first heard about him. Then I went back and looked at the photos of him and Lillith and started crying...they were so cute together.

But I think someone has already beat me to the idea of getting them....at least that is what I'm guessing....and I'm ok with that too.

Peg


----------



## okiron (Mar 7, 2008)

Peg just the thought of you willing to take them is something I'm thankful for.

And I already owe Rosie my first born, I'm not sure what I could offer her and her husband with their generous offer.


----------



## trailsend (Mar 7, 2008)

I'd help if I was closer. I am so glad to read that Rosie is going to help. I'm sorry you are going through such a tough time, I know what this is like.

Hopefully someone will pull through for your other buns. Paws crossed here, for your buns, and that you get through your current difficulties.


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 7, 2008)

*maherwoman wrote: *


> Ok...Hubby's had his night to think about things, and has said yes to us fostering Lumi...so that's handled.
> 
> Anyone able to foster the Flemmies???


Tell your husband like I have said time and again he rocks!


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 7, 2008)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> *maherwoman wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Ok...Hubby's had his night to think about things, and has said yes to us fostering Lumi...so that's handled.
> ...


I'll let him know! 

You rock, too, Hun.


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Mar 8, 2008)

Rick said I could have em....


YEEHAW.....


----------



## nikkigensrich (Mar 8, 2008)

Hi! I have spoken to my husband and would love to take in Lilith. I would take both of them but I am a little hessitant to how aggressive Chubbs is right now. If you can convince me that he isnt going to bite my husband I would love to take both of them. I have a large cage 42" square by 36" high and one whole side opens for the door. and will build a second for the other. We have experiance with rabbits and she/they will have room to run around my whole house and will only go to her/their cages for bed time until they are fully litter box trained then once fixed no more cage. You can e-mail me at [email protected] . I live in Las Vegas but will fly out to get her/them if you are willing to meet me.


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 8, 2008)

See.....I knew Rick was a good man. Did BlunderWoman help convince him?

I'm so happy for you - but just know this - once you have a flemmie in your home - you will not want to be without one again...

Peg*

GoinBackToCali wrote: *


> Rick said I could have em....
> 
> 
> YEEHAW.....


----------



## Pipp (Mar 8, 2008)

There ya go, Okiron, not one offer, but three!!! :hug1

Zin, of course you're awesome.  (So's Rick!)

Nikki, I'm sure youroffer is much appreciated as well!! :big kiss:Were you looking for a Flemish? 



sas:agree


----------



## nikkigensrich (Mar 8, 2008)

I am accually. If she already has a home for Chubbs and Lilith I will be looking again.


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Mar 8, 2008)

Honestly, if its a good home, I wouldn't have a problem with Nikki getting them, a Cali to Nevada trip would be so much less stressful on the buns. Depending on where ya'll are located at exactly, maybe even a meetup.

But the final call is ultimately Okirons.


----------



## nikkigensrich (Mar 8, 2008)

I am in Henderson it is close to Las Vegas... Like Orange to LA close.


----------



## Pipp (Mar 8, 2008)

Maybe you can post an Introduction so Okiron (and others) will know a little more about you? 

Welcome to RO regardless. 



sas :wave:


----------



## PixieStixxxx (Mar 8, 2008)

If only we lived closer! 

I am fostering a little Holland Lop named Royce for one year. His owner is having moving issues, and needed a year. I agreed to help her out because I was in the exact situation over the summer when I left home on an immature basis. 

I've only ever done long term fostering for shelters (And ended up adopting all of my shelter fosters XP). 

Originally, Royce's owner posted on RO and I didn't have much interest. She then contacted my shelter, who contacted me. We chatted, I agreed and then realized she was on RO! Maybe you could contact your shelter for possibly long term foster homes.

Otherwise, I wouldn't mind fostering one up here for you in Vancouver!


----------



## nikkigensrich (Mar 8, 2008)

My name in Nicole, I am 24. I live in Henderson which right next to Las Vegas (I am 5 miles from the strip if that helps). I have a lop that is about a year old. I got her from a lady who had to move and couldn't take all of her rabbits with her. I was told she was a French lop, but I think she is a Holland because she is only 4lbs. I have been looking to get a few more rabbits over some time. But I would rather get them from people who can not keep them any longer, than get one at a pet shop. Trying to do a little for the bunnies that need new homes. I work for the airlines, and am a pet counselor in my spare time. I used to do it full time but unfortunately it doesnât pay the bills  

When I saw the post where she is looking for foster for Chubbs and Lilith I thought that is perfect because I can foster Lilith (hopefully Chubbs too) and then she will get to keep them and I will get to help someone like me.  I have been in those shoes so many times before, now that I am stable I want to do the same for others. I eventually want to get a Flesher giant for myself, but for now, I like helping people in need. 


So I just read what I wrote and I sound like a total dork! LOL but, it is me. My poor husband, he has to deal with all my "good deeds"  Glad there are still a few good men out there! So yeah, I think I am out of things to write without going into my whole life story.  hope you enjoy reading.


----------



## okiron (Mar 8, 2008)

Zin - The only issue I'd have with you taking them is how they would get there. I have no money to transport (if I did then I wouldn't need fosters lol) and the members are lacking in the transport lines of Cali/Arizona/New Mexico and Texas.

Nikki - I couldn't guarantee anything on the behavior of Lilith and Chubbs. They're getting into their teenage times and they're unpredictably hormonal. Chubbs nips when you don't give him his food fast enough or not giving him enough pets. Lilith will nip on occasion if you're ignoring her too long. How did you come about joining RO?

April - Honestly you would be the best candidate to foster because Errik and I are planning on driving up to [font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"] Courtenay in the summer so picking up would work perfectly. And I already know you enough to trust you with my buns. But as with the issue I have with Zin, I have no way of getting them to you.

I can't believe so many of you are willing to help. I am thankful for the thoughts.
[/font]


----------



## nikkigensrich (Mar 8, 2008)

Accually I have been looking for a Flemish of my own. I was googleing Flemish breeders when I ran across the website. I really like it. and decided to join. There are enough of you guys here that can answer questions, share stories, and help out other bunny lovers.


----------



## MsBinky (Mar 8, 2008)

I'm sadly of no help to you but I wanted to send you a million hugs :hugsquish:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 8, 2008)

If Nikki could handle chubbs - could she fly them in on the airlines where she works? or could you split them up and have her foster Lilith (who you really want to keep strings to for Erikk?)


----------



## okiron (Mar 8, 2008)

If anything Bo, I'll have someone foster Lilith and keep Chubbs because Lilith seems to be easier to place. As long as we get her back in the end, Errik will be fine. And 3 cats and a rabbit is easier to take care of than 3 rabbits and 3 cats. The ratties were never a problem thanks to their wider variety in diet.


----------



## PixieStixxxx (Mar 9, 2008)

I know - it's hard knowing that you have to part with them. In the Summer - I was so selfish about being away from them for more than a day when I left home, that I even brought them to work with me! My boyfriend had to bring me to tears before I allowed someone to care for them for a month and a half. 

When I try to flew a bun over.. I learned that West Jet charges $50.00 for any animal as long as they are a carry on, and under the person's seat. If the animal was flying cargo, it depends on the weight of the animal and the size of the carrier. My estimate for a rabbit as cargo was around $68. Even if you were to just split the cost between yourself and the potential adoptions/fosterers, I don't think it would be too bad.

No problem Okrion. I'll always be in Vancouver if you ever decide what to do! =]


----------



## okiron (Mar 11, 2008)

Well Lumi is with Rosie now. I was fine till they left, then I started crying. I miss her already. She's my original baby. I brought her home from the animal shelter. She was a stray with a litter of kits. Everyone wanted the babies but I wanted her. She was heartbroken for the first month I had her. She bonded with Nilla so easily. I didn't know what to do when he died, I thought I was going to lose her too. 

I don't know if I'll have the heart to let go of the flemmies. It would be wise to for now, but right now with the broken heart I have over Lumi, I just don't know if I could handle losing more of my babies, even if it is temporary.


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 11, 2008)

Oh, Sweetie...my love to you...

I know how hard a time you're having...

Try to be rest assured that she's still COMPLETELY your baby, and that while we're gonna spoil her rotten and treat her like royalty, I'll be reminding her of you all the while. 

Yes, I call myself Foster Mommy...but she'll remember who her REAL Mama is...

:hug:

And, tell ya what...why don't you hang onto your Flemmie sweethearts...and when we move, if you still need some help, we'll take them on for a bit, too...or one of them...or whatever you need. You just take some time to handle one thing at a time, ok?

Just know that Lumi is in a very love-filled place. And like I told you earlier...she's just at a bunny spa for a time, that's all! 

Loads of love and hugs to you,

Rosie*


----------



## okiron (Mar 11, 2008)

Well after talking to Rosie and Cathy, I have come to some conclusions that would make this a happy story.

I'm going to max out a credit card and get Chubbs and Lilith speutered now instead of waiting. Lumi will stay with Rosie till we move. We're going to try to keep Lilith and Chubbs for now. Rosie is helping us a LOT with it.

Thank you everyone with your open arms and thoughts  Please continue giving us your thoughts so we don't run into more bumps on the road.

Any mods who see this, you could consider it resolved for now


----------



## Haley (Mar 12, 2008)

Thats great news! Do you think the two can be together once theyre neutered? That would make things so much easier on you.

Please keep us posted- it sounds like you have a lot of amazing people willing to help!

Haley

PS. Nikki, youre awesome for offering to help! Flemmies are awesome! Have you checked Petfinder yet? You can search by area code for pets who need homes.


----------



## okiron (Mar 12, 2008)

Haley they've never lost their bond even when separated. They could be together again the second they're speutered and healed. I know, a lot of people have been a lot of help to me and still are helping (coughZinandRosiecough)


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 12, 2008)

Aww...it's cuz we thinks your wonderfuls, Rina!!! :biggrin2:


----------



## timetowaste (Mar 12, 2008)

okiron I just wanted to tell you that I am in Arizona, and I am definitely willing to help in the ways of transport if you ever need to do so!

But of course, my first choice is always for you to be able to keep your bunners!!! I'm so glad this may work out well for you, and I'm so sorry you were ever faced with that decision in the first place. I can't even imagine what that must have been like or felt like for you...

You are always loved here at RO!

Tracy


----------



## okiron (Mar 12, 2008)

Thank you Tracy, I'll keep you in mind if it's ever needed  And don't worry, I will never abuse that privilege.


----------

